# verbi intransitivi in italiano e transitivi in spagnolo



## polpettina_impacciata

Spero mi aiueterete a capire... non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte questa regola (se esiste)....cioè...dei verbi che in italiano sono intransitivi e in spagnolo transitivi...(non so neanche bene cosa significa)....però....come diventerebbero queste frasi:
-Ho bisogno di più tempo...
-Mi ringraziarono per il regalo

Le ho come esempio di un eserecizio di esame...quindi una regola credo ci sia...ma non so quale....grazie a prestissimo


> Nota del moderatore
> Per favore, se hai dubbi sulle funzioni del forum, rispondi al mio messaggio privato  di ieri – facendo click su REPLY – ed esprimili lì.


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao.
Innanzitutto devi fare una domanda per thread, così non ti verrà cancellato (leggi le regole per ulteriori informazioni!).

Verbo transitivo = verbo che ammette il complemento oggetto
Verbo intransitivo = verbo che non regge il complemento oggetto

Ho bisogno di più tempo = necesito más tiempo (necesitar è transitivo)
Mi ringraziarono per il regalo = me agradecieron por el regalo (agradecer es transitivo). Ma credo si possa anche dire "me agradecieron por el regalo", se non erro. Vediamo cosa dicono gli hispanohablantes in proposito!

Sinceramente non so se esiste una regola, è come chiedersi perchè in italiano certi verbi sono transitivi e certi intransitivi? Le due lingue, nonostante le numerose somiglianze, hanno un proprio sistema verbale, per cui non possiamo trovare sempre una corrispondenza.


----------



## aceituna

Hola:
No creo que sea incorrecto, pero no me suena del todo bien: "me agradecieron por el regalo"... ???

Yo diría: "me agradecieron el regalo" o mejor aún: "me dieron las gracias por el regalo".


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por la aclaración, aceituna!


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

Io credo sia meglio come dice irene.acler! Chissà forse gli altri sapranno darmi altre risposte.


----------



## irene.acler

Per quanto riguarda la traduzione in spagnolo ti consiglio di fidarti di più di aceituna, visto che è madrelingua spagnola!


----------



## Neuromante

Aceituna tiene razón.

La opción de Irene suena a copia del inglés. Solo he oído esa estructura con "por" en una canción de Paulina Rubio y chirría.


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

E quindi quella giusta alla fine quale sarebbe?!!perchè fa parte di un esercizio di grammatica da portare all'esame


----------



## Silvia10975

Come ti hanno suggerito i madrelingua, la risposta ai tuoi dubbi è qui.


----------



## Sabrine07

aceituna said:


> Hola:
> No creo que sea incorrecto, pero no me suena del todo bien: "me agradecieron por el regalo"... ???
> 
> Yo diría: "me agradecieron el regalo" o mejor aún: "me dieron las gracias por el regalo".


Si dice: 

me dieron las gracias por el regalo 
me agradecieron el regalo.
Credo che la confusione nasca a causa dell'espressione "_gracias por_"...


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

Grazie!...ma c'è una regola per trasformare queste frasi? Nel senso se me lo trovo come esercizio come devo fare? Scusatemi baci


----------



## la italianilla

polpettina_impacciata said:


> Grazie!...ma c'è una regola per trasformare queste frasi? Nel senso se me lo trovo come esercizio come devo fare? Scusatemi baci



Le cose son due:
1. o sai già che quel verbo in spagnolo è transitivo o intransitivo a priori (immagino vi abbiano dato una casistica di verbi per esercitarvi, non migliaia)
2. oppure puoi usare il dizionario.

Ti consiglio una veloce ricerca sul forum, il tema è stato trattato molte volte e puoi trovare dei topic molto interessanti. Un esempio utilissimo qui.
Ciao!


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

No! Nessuna lista e al'esame nessun vocabolario.


> Nota del moderatore:
> * 22. NON SCRIVETE COME IN CHAT O CON LO STILE DEGLI SMS*
> Non si tollera l’uso del linguaggio tipo chat o SMS, a meno che sia il tema di discussione del thread. Gli utenti del forum devono sforzarsi di scrivere rispettando le regole dell’ortografia della lingua che usano; ciò* include l’uso corretto delle maiuscole, degli accenti e della punteggiatura*.


----------



## hamazar

hmmmm en castellano no vas a encontrar una regla especifica para saber que verbos son transitivos o no, eso depende del pais.

ej:
le amo (asi dirian en españa, pero aca es siempre lo o la amo)
le haces (en mexico, pero hace es lo hacés)

no se si en los otros paises hacen lo mismo, pero acá le agregamos la preposicion "a" a todos los verbos


----------



## cippolino

In spagnolo esistono i verbi transitivi e intransitivi, come in italiano e nelle altre lingue.
Una prima questione è che alcuni di questi verbi sono intransitivi in una lingua e transitivi in un'altra, come negli esempi riportati in questo thread ("agradecer", "necesitar"). Per risolvere questo problema non esiste una regola, ma occorre semplicemente studiare la lingua, il lessico, con vocabolario alla mano, appuntandosi di volta in volta le differenze che si riscontrano (forse qualche buon'anima l'ha già fatto e ha condiviso i suoi risultati sulla rete..).
Un secondo tema di discussione è il fatto che il complemento oggetto di persona in spagnolo esige la preposizione "a", cosa che ingenera negli stessi ispanoparlanti confusione su quale pronome utilizzare, preferendo il "le" al più corretto "lo" o "la", anche se in alcuni casi è ormai accettato. Si veda, a tal proposito, la completa ed esauriente trattazione del Dictionario panhispánico de dudas. Come regola pratica, a tal proposito, consiglio di provare a cambiare il genere del complemento diretto/indiretto da maschile e femminile: se al posto del "le" devo utilizzare "la" vuol dire che si tratta di un complemento diretto e posso tranquillamente sostituire "lo" a "le" (per il maschile); se, invece, il pronome rimane "le" anche al femminile, allora si tratta di un vero e proprio complemento indiretto e la forma "le" è quella corretta sia per il maschile che per il femminile.
Esempi:
1. Voy a verLE (a Mario), però direi: voy a verLA (a María); quindi la forma più corretta è: voy a verLO (a Mario), infatti si tratta di un complemento diretto di persona.
2. Voy a darLE un regalo a Mario, e dico anche: voy a darLE un regalo a María; quindi il LE è perfettamente corretto, in quanto si tratta di un complemento indiretto di persona


----------



## ursu-lab

cippolino said:


> In spagnolo esistono i verbi transitivi e intransitivi, come in italiano e nelle altre lingue.
> Una prima questione è che alcuni di questi verbi sono intransitivi in una lingua e transitivi in un'altra, ... Per risolvere questo problema non esiste una regola, ma occorre semplicemente studiare la lingua, il lessico, con vocabolario alla mano, appuntandosi di volta in volta le differenze che si riscontrano



Ovviamente non esistono regole simili, le lingue umane non sono linguaggi informatici costruiti a tavolino e strutturati solo in base alla logica.
Comunque gli esempi che hai proposto tu non c'entrano niente con la transitività/intransitivà dei verbi, perché sono *in tutte e due le lingue dei verbi transitivi*.

E il verbo "agradecer" in spagnolo funziona come ti ha scritto Aceituna, non come ha scritto Irene:

agradecerer *ALGO (C.O.D) *a ALGUIEN - ringraziare *QUALCUNO (C.O.D) *di/per QUALCOSA

"Avere bisogno di qualcosa " è una locuzione verbale in cui il verbo "avere" è transitivo .

Rispetto alla differenza tra verbo transitivo e intransitivo, ai miei tempi era un argomento che si affrontava fin dalle scuole elementari.  Dovrebbe essere cosa risaputa per chi consulta un forum di linguistica...


----------



## cippolino

Ops! È vero. Ho commesso uno sfondone: i verbi degli esempi sono tutti transitivi...
Comunque, è interessante notare come "agradecer" e "ringraziare", pur essendo entrambi transitivi, esigano un complemento oggetto di natura diversa, ovvero di cosa per "agradecer" e di persona per "ringraziare", come ha spiegato ursu-lab. Quindi, si ringrazia una persona, ma "se agradece una cosa".
Credo che l'intento di chi ha proposto a Polpettina quegli esempi fosse proprio di fare riflettere sulle differenti costruzioni dei verbi nelle due lingue.
Per completare il quadro, nel DPD ho trovato quanto segue.
*
agradecer*. *1.* ‘Sentir o manifestar gratitud’. [...]*2.* En el español general es mayoritario su uso como transitivo y suele llevar, además, un complemento indirecto (_agradecer_ [algo] a alguien): _«Deberías agradecerme el paseo»_ (Cabrujas _Americano_ [Ven. 1986]). En el español de América se emplea también, con frecuencia, como intransitivo, seguido de un complemento con _por_ (_agradecer_ a alguien por algo): _«La imperfección le complacía tanto que agradecía a Dios por los innumerables pecados de su prójimo»_ (Serrano _Dios_ [Col. 2000]).


Quindi, in conclusione, nello spagnolo americano è ammessa una terza opzione come verbo semplicemente intransitivo.


----------



## lamentina10

gentilmente qualcuno mi tradurrebbe queste frasi?

- APPROFITTA DELL'OCCASIONE
- HO BISOGNO DI UN COMPUTER
- TI RINGRAZIO PER LA GENTILEZZA
- TI RINGRAZIO PER IL PENSIERO

grazie mille
sono piena di dubbi e non so dove sbattere la testa!


----------

